# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  من امسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم

## amjad abde

من امسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم به نظر شما کار خوبی کرم یا نه ؟   دیپلم انسانی دارم[emoji186] 

فرستاده شده از Hol-U19ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

